# Galvanized Water Line



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Why use galvanized pipe on a potable water line? What is the reason?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Is the galvanized to prevent copper theft? Cheaper to install?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

More durable when exposed like in your photo.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Why use galvanized pipe on a potable water line? What is the reason?


Well pex would need to be braced and protected from UV, rodents and lawn care folk. Copper should be braced, and still needs to be protected from lawn care folks (weed whackers and other sharp type cutting tools) Also if the temp drops enough to cause a freeze copper can split or blow a fitting.

Galvanized is rodent proof, wee whacker and shovel proof, UV proof, and if it freezes it is less likely to split. and it doesn't need to be braced.

Now that is my opinion on why use galvanized. In all honesty I would rather plumb homes and buildings in with galvanized pipe, bring back the skill in measuring, cutting and threading pipe.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Is that a tracer wire on the galvanized riser? Never seen that, but that's a good idea. Assuming that it is PVC below ground, if it's galvanized too that it serve no purpose.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Will said:


> Is that a tracer wire on the galvanized riser? Never seen that, but that's a good idea. Assuming that it is PVC below ground, if it's galvanized too that it serve no purpose.


 assuming the 1" backflow preventer is on lawn irrigation line, the tracer wire is on the outlet of the backflow preventer, and most irrigation lines are plastic.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> bring back the skill in measuring, cutting and threading pipe.


I don't know how we ever did it using a 6' folding rule, but somehow we managed. A 25' tape is one of the best construction inventions there is.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

SewerRatz said:


> Well pex would need to be braced and protected from UV, rodents and lawn care folk. Copper should be braced, and still needs to be protected from lawn care folks (weed whackers and other sharp type cutting tools) Also if the temp drops enough to cause a freeze copper can split or blow a fitting.
> 
> Galvanized is rodent proof, wee whacker and shovel proof, UV proof, and if it freezes it is less likely to split. and it doesn't need to be braced.
> 
> Now that is my opinion on why use galvanized. In all honesty I would rather plumb homes and buildings in with galvanized pipe, bring back the skill in measuring, cutting and threading pipe.



Sometimes I stand and admire old systems I see in older homes...even though it's decayed at this point, the reason for the call, I still take time to admire the work someone years before (probably dead now) did. It is true craftsmanship, and unlike most of what we see/do today. Those guys back then were such artisans...so hardworking to install that stuff....never forget the true roots of this profession.....nothing to get out of a jam....no pex, sharkbites, cpvc glue....just talent and time...I live in awe of them.:thumbup:


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Sometimes I stand and admire old systems I see in older homes...even though it's decayed at this point, the reason for the call, I still take time to admire the work someone years before (probably dead now) did. It is true craftsmanship, and unlike most of what we see/do today. Those guys back then were such artisans...so hardworking to install that stuff....never forget the true roots of this profession.....nothing to get out of a jam....no pex, sharkbites, cpvc glue....just talent and time...I live in awe of them.:thumbup:


Lots of that work I consider sloppy. Most doesn't have adequate bracing or is run crooked. I understand it was more difficult to put together but the work I put in is much nicer looking.

It's just a different standard. It's not really any harder if you think about it. They had much more time/ manpower to accomplish the same task. The trade didn't get easier it got faster.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> Lots of that work I consider sloppy. Most doesn't have adequate bracing or is run crooked. I understand it was more difficult to put together but the work I put in is much nicer looking.
> 
> It's just a different standard. It's not really any harder if you think about it. They had much more time/ manpower to accomplish the same task. The trade didn't get easier it got faster.


True...guess I am thinking of them having the same time constraints as we have today....and yes, done with care, today's plumbing does tend to look more organized and clean.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I Agree, cutting, threading, more rigid systems are cool. But houses back then were pretty basic. 2 baths( normally back to back) a kitchen and laundry room. I would never wanttout and thread an 8 bath house, 2 laundrys, kitchens, hot water recirculating line, ect!


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I Agree, cutting, threading, more rigid systems are cool. But houses back then were pretty basic. 2 baths( normally back to back) a kitchen and laundry room. I would never wanttout and thread an 8 bath house, 2 laundrys, kitchens, hot water recirculating line, ect!



T&M and I'd love to do that all day everyday!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I still use the 6' foot folding rule to measure, cut, thread and use pipe wrenches , have to, I'm a hydronic heating guy.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I Agree, cutting, threading, more rigid systems are cool. But houses back then were pretty basic. 2 baths( normally back to back) a kitchen and laundry room. I would never wanttout and thread an 8 bath house, 2 laundrys, kitchens, hot water recirculating line, ect!



Agreed! I am replumbing a small house tomorrow with that wonderful 18" crawlspace...thankfully only 8 drops and they are all within a feet feet of each other. Will take longer to cut out old gal than replace...I love a good creepy/muddy crawl though...this will be more of a squirm, however.:laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

We use brass to plumb backflow preventers. Durable, won't corrode and rust, and lasts forever.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Why use galvanized pipe on a potable water line? What is the reason?


Job security.




Maybe the water conditions prohibit copper use?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Will said:


> T&M and I'd love to do that all day everyday!


Time and material? I don't know any home builders who would pay t&m on a new construction home. 

Buy if it was a t&m job, then yea, we'd all love to do it. Not gonna happen in today's world though


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I do not get to see much galvanized in my area anymore. Most of it was copper. The vacant houses had it all stolen. than replaced with cpv or pex by handy hacks. So when I see Galvanized. I am happy to see it


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> I Agree, cutting, threading, more rigid systems are cool. But houses back then were pretty basic. 2 baths( normally back to back) a kitchen and laundry room. I would never wanttout and thread an 8 bath house, 2 laundrys, kitchens, hot water recirculating line, ect!


 
Most middle class homes from the 80's and before we go into are one bath....me thinks thats not to bad to plumb.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Associated Plum said:


> I don't know how we ever did it using a 6' folding rule, but somehow we managed. A 25' tape is one of the best construction inventions there is.


Missed this when posted, but I grew up with a folding rule.

Lets see working a job with a mechanic and a helper ... mechanic would say 2 sticks 57"

Helper wuuld reply 2 sticks 57 and cut the pipe 

[center of room]
right side 1 stick 19"
left side 1 stick 19

center between those marks was center line

No math necessary, and no trying to get a floppy tape caught or trying to release it when it dropped down a crack... In those days not all flooring was plywood or OSB. 

No helper you did it yourself and you could control a 6' rule ...


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Screw galvanized. I have seen way to many attic lines with pinholes that calcium up. You get a change in water PH or a descaling system and they all pop at once. In Az we changed to CAP water that was heavy chlorine mix, the city settled the suite and started mixing with well water.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I like red brass for my RPZs


----------



## Abel Plumber (Sep 3, 2011)

I had to replace all the 2" pvc piping leading up to a backflow preventer for an irrigation system. The customer didnt want to pay for the brass pipe so we did it in 2" galv. I love seeing old plumbing at work. I work in cape may nj, and we come across it all the time. Its crazy seeing old lead to brass wipe joints, finding an old drum trap on a bathtub, climbing into a crawl and seeing all the water piping insulated with newspapers from the 40s. I know its not necessarily better, but its still cool to come across it.


----------



## fightnews (Jun 3, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> Sometimes I stand and admire old systems I see in older homes...even though it's decayed at this point, the reason for the call, I still take time to admire the work someone years before (probably dead now) did. It is true craftsmanship, and unlike most of what we see/do today. Those guys back then were such artisans...so hardworking to install that stuff....never forget the true roots of this profession.....nothing to get out of a jam....no pex, sharkbites, cpvc glue....just talent and time...I live in awe of them.:thumbup:


i feel that way about welding and lead joints


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

My guess would be the cost. I always use brass on backflow preventers. I try very hard to include a cage. Most clients don't want the extra cost, so they take the risk of theft. It happens a lot here in California.


----------

